# increase graphics in NFS no limits



## (-vinner-) (Oct 7, 2015)

I have just downloaded NFS no limits in my yuphoria
But I am getting less graphic quality
I saw the gameplay on YouTube it was having more details n better effects
So how to manually increase graphics (I have rooted my device)
I have saw a tweak for real racing 3 where some files needed to be replaced 
So what for NFS no limits?
Please help me out
Thanx in advanc!


----------



## cha72 (Oct 10, 2015)

(-vinner-) said:


> I have just downloaded NFS no limits in my yuphoria
> But I am getting less graphic quality
> I saw the gameplay on YouTube it was having more details n better effects
> So how to manually increase graphics (I have rooted my device)
> ...

Click to collapse



Maybe look into overclocking/maximizing cpu speed?


----------



## (-vinner-) (Oct 10, 2015)

Please could u tell me how to do it in yuphoria?


----------



## Ciprum (Oct 10, 2015)

(-vinner-) said:


> Please could u tell me how to do it in yuphoria?

Click to collapse



1. Go to Settings>About tablet and tap Build number 7 times untill it says you are a developer.

2. Then tap Developer options (you may have to restart Settings app to see it)

3. Fill in the check next to Force 4x MSAA (somwehre at the bottom, it is there, just find it)

4. Restart your phone.

5. Play the game.


----------



## D400 (Dec 23, 2015)

You can goto device\android\data\com.ea.game.nfs14_row\files\var\graphicsSettings.json  and edit it to manually override the game settings. I do it and run it on high settings on my GTI9500


----------



## 3bdooooo (Dec 23, 2015)

D400 said:


> You can goto device\android\data\com.ea.game.nfs14_row\files\var\graphicsSettings.json  and edit it to manually override the game settings. I do it and run it on high settings on my GTI9500

Click to collapse



How to edit and what values to change to feel the diffrence


----------



## EMONESSboy (Dec 23, 2015)

i think u must have to see *GL tool* by chainfire just google it.

Sent from my SM-G7102 using Tapatalk


----------



## D400 (Dec 24, 2015)

3bdooooo said:


> How to edit and what values to change to feel the diffrence

Click to collapse



You can use simply notepad on your pc to edit that file and copy it in the device game directory OR can use any .json editor to edit the values in the device itself.
First of all, make sure that you change the override to "true" from "false". I use  settings which are as follows:
{"override":true,"TIER_GLOBAL_HALF_TEXTURES":true,"TIER_GLOBAL_TEXTURE_MAXSIZE":1024,"TIER_GLOBAL_ANISOTROPIC_TARGET_HIGH":4,"TIER_GLOBAL_ANISOTROPIC_TARGET_LOW":4,"TIER_ENVIRONMENT_FOG":true,"TIER_ENVIRONMENT_ROADSPECULAR":true,"TIER_ENVIRONMENT_FULLCORONAS":true,"TIER_ENVIRONMENT_POSTLIGHTS":true,"TIER_ENVIRONMENT_ROADSHADER_DETAIL_LEVEL":4,"TIER_ENVIRONMENT_ROADDETAILMAP":true,"TIER_ENVIRONMENT_REFLECTION_TYPE":2,"TIER_ENVIORNMENT_SHADOWINREFLECTION":true,"TIER_ENVIRONMENT_REFLECTION_RESOLUTION":254,"TIER_ENVIRONMENT_COLLIDABLES_IN_REFLECTION":true,"TIER_ENVIRONMENT_FRESNEL_BRIGHTENING":true,"TIER_ENVIRONMENT_NORMALMAPS":false,"TIER_ENVIRONMENT_SKIDS":true,"TIER_ENVIRONMENT_RAINENABLED":true,"TIER_ENVIRONMENT_MAXDISTANCE":400,"TIER_ENVIRONMENT_LOD0_DISTANCE":100,"TIER_LIGHTING_DYNAMIC":true,"TIER_LIGHTING_SH":true,"TIER_LIGHTING_NITRO":true,"TIER_LIGHTING_NITRO_ENEMY":true,"TIER_LIGHTING_HEADLIGHTS":true,"TIER_CAR_FLAT":false,"TIER_CAR_ENABLEFOG":true,"TIER_CAR_DAMAGE_SCRATCHES":true,"TIER_CAR_NORMALMAPS":false,"TIER_CAR_WHEELBLUR":true,"TIER_CAR_DECAL_HIRES":false,"TIER_CAR_MERGEREARWHEELS":false,"TIER_CAR_LIGHTS_TRAILS":true,"TIER_CAR_CLEARCOAT":false,"TIER_CAR_MAXDISTANCE":100,"TIER_CAR_HIGHEST_LOD":1,"TIER_CAR_SHADER_DETAIL_LEVEL":4,"TIER_SOUND_AIENGINE":true,"TIER_SOUND_REVERBPRESETS":false,"TIER_SOUND_ROADBLOCK_SIRENS":true,"TIER_SOUND_48KHZ_OUTPUT":false,"TIER_EFFECTS_TRAFFIC":true,"TIER_EFFECTS_PARTICLES_HIGHQUALITY":true,"TIER_POSTFX_BUFFERSCALE":100,"TIER_POSTFX_BUFFERSCALE_EVENT":80,"TIER_POSTFX_BUFFERSCALE_ALLOWHALVE":false,"TIER_POSTFX_DYNAMIC_VINYLMAP":true,"TIER_POSTFX_COLORCORRECTION":false,"TIER_POSTFX_HYPERSPACE":true,"TIER_POSTFX_DOF":true,"TIER_POSTFX_DIRTYLENS":true,"TIER_POSTFX_RAINLENS":true,"TIER_HIGHEND_PROJECTED_HEADLIGHT_TEXTURE":true,"TIER_HIGHEND_SUBTRACTIVE_SH_LIGHT":true,"TIER_HIGHEND_DOF_AND_HYPERSPACE":true,"TIER_HIGHEND_POINT_LIGHTS":0,"TIER_HIGHEND_SHADOW_TYPE":0,"TIER_HIGHEND_RAINDROP_SHADER":true,"TIER_HIGHEND_SCREEN_RAIN_REFRACTION":true,"TIER_POSTFX_INTERMEDIARY_SIZE":30,"TIER_OCCLUSION_QUERY_DISABLE":false,"TIER_LENSFLARE_DETAIL_LEVEL":4,"TIER_LENSFLARE_MASTER_SCALE":50,"TIER_COLLIDABLES_DETAIL_LEVEL":4,"TIER_COLLIDABLES_MAXDISTANCE":150,"TIER_SHADER_COMPILE_CLEARCACHE":false,"TIER_USE_BINARY_SHADER_CACHE":false,"TIER_ENVIRONMENT_RELFECTION_SIMPLESHADERLOD":true,"TIER_ENVIRONMENT_COLLIDABLES":true,"TIER_CAR_PER_VERTEX_REFLECTION":true,"TIER_CAR_PER_VERTEX_BRDF":true,"TIER_CAR_EFFECTS_SHADER_QUALITY":4,"TIER_ENVIRONMENT_NO_WINDOW_REFLECTION":false,"TIER_ENVIRONMENT_FAST_WET_ROAD":true,"TIER_POSTFX_FXAA":0,"TIER_ENVIRONMENT_DISABLE_WET_ROAD":false,"TIER_ENVIRONMENT_FAST_SPECULAR":true,"TIER_ENVIRONMENT_VERTEX_FOG":true,"TIER_ENVIRONMENT_FAST_RAIN":true,"TIER_FORCE_1X_UI":false,"TIER_NATIVE_BUFFER_WIDTH_LIMIT":1136}

I have come to this settings after a few hrs of testing the game on a couple of different settings.
If you have a high end and better device than Galaxy s4 then you can even set the "TIER_ENVIRONMENT_REFLECTION_TYPE" values greater than 2(Max value is 4 so don't use more than that).The game lags when i set it greater than 2.
Also, i've kept"TIER_POSTFX_COLORCORRECTION" at "false" because the gpu on my device powervr sgx544mp is not able to handle it even with exynos octacore cpu(extremly slow framerate on setting it to"true").
Keep "TIER_GLOBAL_TEXTURE_MAXSIZE" & "TIER_NATIVE_BUFFER_WIDTH_LIMIT" values to what is already set by default in your game's graphics settings.
MOST IMPORTANTLY the 'TIER_HIGHEND_POINT_LIGHTS" & "TIER_HIGHEND_SHADOW_TYPE" values are set to "0" because the game becomes unresponsive when loading the cars when the values are set at any values between "1" to "4" (happened in my device".
Rest of the options are pretty clear in itslef.Just cross check the options which i've listed specifically so that the game does not suffer extremely slow framerates or freeze.
One more thing to be noted is that same method can be used to lower the values and get excellent framerates(for low end devices).There's absolutely no need of gltools for this game... hope this helps


----------



## jaswinprakash (Dec 28, 2015)

D400 said:


> You can use simply notepad on your pc to edit that file and copy it in the device game directory OR can use any .json editor to edit the values in the device itself.
> First of all, make sure that you change the override to "true" from "false". I use  settings which are as follows:
> {"override":true,"TIER_GLOBAL_HALF_TEXTURES":true,"TIER_GLOBAL_TEXTURE_MAXSIZE":1024,"TIER_GLOBAL_ANISOTROPIC_TARGET_HIGH":4,"TIER_GLOBAL_ANISOTROPIC_TARGET_LOW":4,"TIER_ENVIRONMENT_FOG":true,"TIER_ENVIRONMENT_ROADSPECULAR":true,"TIER_ENVIRONMENT_FULLCORONAS":true,"TIER_ENVIRONMENT_POSTLIGHTS":true,"TIER_ENVIRONMENT_ROADSHADER_DETAIL_LEVEL":4,"TIER_ENVIRONMENT_ROADDETAILMAP":true,"TIER_ENVIRONMENT_REFLECTION_TYPE":2,"TIER_ENVIORNMENT_SHADOWINREFLECTION":true,"TIER_ENVIRONMENT_REFLECTION_RESOLUTION":254,"TIER_ENVIRONMENT_COLLIDABLES_IN_REFLECTION":true,"TIER_ENVIRONMENT_FRESNEL_BRIGHTENING":true,"TIER_ENVIRONMENT_NORMALMAPS":false,"TIER_ENVIRONMENT_SKIDS":true,"TIER_ENVIRONMENT_RAINENABLED":true,"TIER_ENVIRONMENT_MAXDISTANCE":400,"TIER_ENVIRONMENT_LOD0_DISTANCE":100,"TIER_LIGHTING_DYNAMIC":true,"TIER_LIGHTING_SH":true,"TIER_LIGHTING_NITRO":true,"TIER_LIGHTING_NITRO_ENEMY":true,"TIER_LIGHTING_HEADLIGHTS":true,"TIER_CAR_FLAT":false,"TIER_CAR_ENABLEFOG":true,"TIER_CAR_DAMAGE_SCRATCHES":true,"TIER_CAR_NORMALMAPS":false,"TIER_CAR_WHEELBLUR":true,"TIER_CAR_DECAL_HIRES":false,"TIER_CAR_MERGEREARWHEELS":false,"TIER_CAR_LIGHTS_TRAILS":true,"TIER_CAR_CLEARCOAT":false,"TIER_CAR_MAXDISTANCE":100,"TIER_CAR_HIGHEST_LOD":1,"TIER_CAR_SHADER_DETAIL_LEVEL":4,"TIER_SOUND_AIENGINE":true,"TIER_SOUND_REVERBPRESETS":false,"TIER_SOUND_ROADBLOCK_SIRENS":true,"TIER_SOUND_48KHZ_OUTPUT":false,"TIER_EFFECTS_TRAFFIC":true,"TIER_EFFECTS_PARTICLES_HIGHQUALITY":true,"TIER_POSTFX_BUFFERSCALE":100,"TIER_POSTFX_BUFFERSCALE_EVENT":80,"TIER_POSTFX_BUFFERSCALE_ALLOWHALVE":false,"TIER_POSTFX_DYNAMIC_VINYLMAP":true,"TIER_POSTFX_COLORCORRECTION":false,"TIER_POSTFX_HYPERSPACE":true,"TIER_POSTFX_DOF":true,"TIER_POSTFX_DIRTYLENS":true,"TIER_POSTFX_RAINLENS":true,"TIER_HIGHEND_PROJECTED_HEADLIGHT_TEXTURE":true,"TIER_HIGHEND_SUBTRACTIVE_SH_LIGHT":true,"TIER_HIGHEND_DOF_AND_HYPERSPACE":true,"TIER_HIGHEND_POINT_LIGHTS":0,"TIER_HIGHEND_SHADOW_TYPE":0,"TIER_HIGHEND_RAINDROP_SHADER":true,"TIER_HIGHEND_SCREEN_RAIN_REFRACTION":true,"TIER_POSTFX_INTERMEDIARY_SIZE":30,"TIER_OCCLUSION_QUERY_DISABLE":false,"TIER_LENSFLARE_DETAIL_LEVEL":4,"TIER_LENSFLARE_MASTER_SCALE":50,"TIER_COLLIDABLES_DETAIL_LEVEL":4,"TIER_COLLIDABLES_MAXDISTANCE":150,"TIER_SHADER_COMPILE_CLEARCACHE":false,"TIER_USE_BINARY_SHADER_CACHE":false,"TIER_ENVIRONMENT_RELFECTION_SIMPLESHADERLOD":true,"TIER_ENVIRONMENT_COLLIDABLES":true,"TIER_CAR_PER_VERTEX_REFLECTION":true,"TIER_CAR_PER_VERTEX_BRDF":true,"TIER_CAR_EFFECTS_SHADER_QUALITY":4,"TIER_ENVIRONMENT_NO_WINDOW_REFLECTION":false,"TIER_ENVIRONMENT_FAST_WET_ROAD":true,"TIER_POSTFX_FXAA":0,"TIER_ENVIRONMENT_DISABLE_WET_ROAD":false,"TIER_ENVIRONMENT_FAST_SPECULAR":true,"TIER_ENVIRONMENT_VERTEX_FOG":true,"TIER_ENVIRONMENT_FAST_RAIN":true,"TIER_FORCE_1X_UI":false,"TIER_NATIVE_BUFFER_WIDTH_LIMIT":1136}
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I need increase resolution its looks like not full resolution in 720p screen phone.. iam using moto g2 I need the resolution like nfs mw is there any way to increase it???? Or it is the maximum value? ??


----------



## D400 (Dec 28, 2015)

jaswinprakash said:


> I need increase resolution its looks like not full resolution in 720p screen phone.. iam using moto g2 I need the resolution like nfs mw is there any way to increase it???? Or it is the maximum value? ??

Click to collapse



Try increasing "TIER_NATIVE_BUFFER_WIDTH_LIMIT" value to 2048.
Additionally, try setting "FXAA" to 4 .
Restart your device and play the game.
Hope this helps  
I can't show my screenshot yet as i've got to go past 10 posts for that before XD


----------



## anandmore (Dec 28, 2015)

(-vinner-) said:


> I have just downloaded NFS no limits in my yuphoria
> But I am getting less graphic quality
> I saw the gameplay on YouTube it was having more details n better effects
> So how to manually increase graphics (I have rooted my device)
> ...

Click to collapse



If your device is rooted you can try this app ( I personally used it and loved ) :
☣ CHAINFIRE 3D
        With this app you can control the game textures, graphics detail, and other parameters to improve the gaming experience, and remove the lags.
( NOTE - The app has been removed from playstore) 
Hit thanks if you found this useful! 
Peace ✌


----------



## jaswinprakash (Dec 28, 2015)

D400 said:


> Try increasing "TIER_NATIVE_BUFFER_WIDTH_LIMIT" value to 2048.
> Additionally, try setting "FXAA" to 4 .
> Restart your device and play the game.
> Hope this helps
> I can't show my screenshot yet as i've got to go past 10 posts for that before XD

Click to collapse



Anyway not increased I think its a phone issue.. 

I have another question I used version 1.0.48 on i9100 (mali) there is no graphicssetting.jason in data file of nfs ,only a file is last run or something. .. 
Is that due to old version? ??

I used version 1.1.7 in adreno. Also there is 300 mb data file in adreno.. is that a gpu issue or something related that???

If updated the version for mali can I get graphicssetting.jason file in data folder of nfs????



Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## D400 (Dec 30, 2015)

jaswinprakash said:


> Anyway not increased I think its a phone issue..
> 
> I have another question I used version 1.0.48 on i9100 (mali) there is no graphicssetting.jason in data file of nfs ,only a file is last run or something. ..
> Is that due to old version? ??
> ...

Click to collapse



Yes, that is due to 1.0.48 being an older version, so when you'll update it that file would be there. 
As for adreno i'm not sure because i haven't seen the files for it yet (lack of availabilty of adreno device XD :x )


----------



## jaswinprakash (Dec 30, 2015)

D400 said:


> Yes, that is due to 1.0.48 being an older version, so when you'll update it that file would be there.
> As for adreno i'm not sure because i haven't seen the files for it yet (lack of availabilty of adreno device XD :x )

Click to collapse



Ok. I will test it soon...

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## jaswinprakash (Jan 2, 2016)

jaswinprakash said:


> Ok. I will test it soon...
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Well the file is with version 1.1.7 


And I need to know what values suitable for dual core 1.2ghz exynos4 processor? ??

I only need car with medium effect and environment with mediu. Texture now it is very low I tried to high it but too much lag occurred. ..

Suggest me correct value just for glowing car and nice environment 

Every time I tried it sometime lag or not sometimes...

don't need high end light or head light ...

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wiplash_18 (Jan 11, 2016)

*Settings for Moto X 2013*

Hi everyone, can someone tell me which settings should i not modify for a Moto X? Thanks in advance


----------



## giaur (Feb 24, 2016)

All of that is useless. All changes I made are overwritten each time I run the game. And details are low. F**ck them.


----------



## jaswinprakash (Feb 25, 2016)

Not working on marshmallow moto g turbo

Sent from my MotoG3-TE using Tapatalk


----------



## Chicios (Apr 20, 2016)

Hei guys. Can u help me? Every time i try to change graphics settings, the game ressets them...i cant make them stay


----------



## tokitomaster (May 7, 2016)

have modified the file for maximum detail in a tablet samsung tab 4 tested and proven walks like going 80 to 60 fps.

{"override":true,"TIER_GLOBAL_HALF_TEXTURES":false,"TIER_GLOBAL_TEXTURE_MAXSIZE":2080,"TIER_GLOBAL_ANISOTROPIC_TARGET_HIGH":-1,"TIER_GLOBAL_ANISOTROPIC_TARGET_LOW":0,"TIER_ENVIRONMENT_FOG":true,"TIER_ENVIRONMENT_ROADSPECULAR":true,"TIER_ENVIRONMENT_FULLCORONAS":false,"TIER_ENVIRONMENT_POSTLIGHTS":true,"TIER_ENVIRONMENT_ROADSHADER_DETAIL_LEVEL":2,"TIER_ENVIRONMENT_ROADDETAILMAP":true,"TIER_ENVIRONMENT_REFLECTION_TYPE":2,"TIER_ENVIORNMENT_SHADOWINREFLECTION":false,"TIER_ENVIRONMENT_REFLECTION_RESOLUTION":554,"TIER_ENVIRONMENT_COLLIDABLES_IN_REFLECTION":false,"TIER_ENVIRONMENT_FRESNEL_BRIGHTENING":false,"TIER_ENVIRONMENT_NORMALMAPS":false,"TIER_ENVIRONMENT_SKIDS":false,"TIER_ENVIRONMENT_RAINENABLED":true,"TIER_ENVIRONMENT_MAXDISTANCE":400,"TIER_ENVIRONMENT_LOD0_DISTANCE":80,"TIER_LIGHTING_DYNAMIC":false,"TIER_LIGHTING_SH":true,"TIER_LIGHTING_NITRO":true,"TIER_LIGHTING_NITRO_ENEMY":false,"TIER_LIGHTING_HEADLIGHTS":true,"TIER_CAR_FLAT":false,"TIER_CAR_ENABLEFOG":false,"TIER_CAR_DAMAGE_SCRATCHES":false,"TIER_CAR_NORMALMAPS":false,"TIER_CAR_WHEELBLUR":true,"TIER_CAR_DECAL_HIRES":false,"TIER_CAR_MERGEREARWHEELS":false,"TIER_CAR_LIGHTS_TRAILS":true,"TIER_CAR_CLEARCOAT":false,"TIER_CAR_MAXDISTANCE":100,"TIER_CAR_HIGHEST_LOD":1,"TIER_CAR_SHADER_DETAIL_LEVEL":2,"TIER_SOUND_AIENGINE":true,"TIER_SOUND_REVERBPRESETS":false,"TIER_SOUND_ROADBLOCK_SIRENS":true,"TIER_SOUND_48KHZ_OUTPUT":false,"TIER_EFFECTS_TRAFFIC":true,"TIER_EFFECTS_PARTICLES_HIGHQUALITY":true,"TIER_POSTFX_BUFFERSCALE":100,"TIER_POSTFX_BUFFERSCALE_EVENT":85,"TIER_POSTFX_BUFFERSCALE_ALLOWHALVE":false,"TIER_POSTFX_DYNAMIC_VINYLMAP":true,"TIER_POSTFX_COLORCORRECTION":false,"TIER_POSTFX_HYPERSPACE":false,"TIER_POSTFX_DOF":false,"TIER_POSTFX_DIRTYLENS":false,"TIER_POSTFX_RAINLENS":true,"TIER_HIGHEND_PROJECTED_HEADLIGHT_TEXTURE":false,"TIER_HIGHEND_SUBTRACTIVE_SH_LIGHT":false,"TIER_HIGHEND_DOF_AND_HYPERSPACE":false,"TIER_HIGHEND_POINT_LIGHTS":0,"TIER_HIGHEND_SHADOW_TYPE":0,"TIER_HIGHEND_RAINDROP_SHADER":true,"TIER_HIGHEND_SCREEN_RAIN_REFRACTION":true,"TIER_POSTFX_INTERMEDIARY_SIZE":30,"TIER_OCCLUSION_QUERY_DISABLE":true,"TIER_LENSFLARE_DETAIL_LEVEL":0,"TIER_LENSFLARE_MASTER_SCALE":90,"TIER_COLLIDABLES_DETAIL_LEVEL":1,"TIER_COLLIDABLES_MAXDISTANCE":100,"TIER_SHADER_COMPILE_CLEARCACHE":false,"TIER_USE_BINARY_SHADER_CACHE":true,"TIER_ENVIRONMENT_RELFECTION_SIMPLESHADERLOD":true,"TIER_ENVIRONMENT_COLLIDABLES":false,"TIER_CAR_PER_VERTEX_REFLECTION":true,"TIER_CAR_PER_VERTEX_BRDF":true,"TIER_CAR_EFFECTS_SHADER_QUALITY":1,"TIER_ENVIRONMENT_NO_WINDOW_REFLECTION":false,"TIER_ENVIRONMENT_FAST_WET_ROAD":true,"TIER_POSTFX_FXAA":3,"TIER_ENVIRONMENT_DISABLE_WET_ROAD":false,"TIER_ENVIRONMENT_FAST_SPECULAR":true,"TIER_ENVIRONMENT_VERTEX_FOG":false,"TIER_ENVIRONMENT_FAST_RAIN":false,"TIER_FORCE_1X_UI":false,"TIER_NATIVE_BUFFER_WIDTH_LIMIT":1524}
i68.tinypic.com/2w4zr43.jpg
i64.tinypic.com/qyvazc.png
i66.tinypic.com/50icf7.png
copy and paste in your nagevador
The screens are only helpful
my device is a samsung galaxy tab 4 SM-T530 with Adreno..


----------



## (-vinner-) (Oct 7, 2015)

I have just downloaded NFS no limits in my yuphoria
But I am getting less graphic quality
I saw the gameplay on YouTube it was having more details n better effects
So how to manually increase graphics (I have rooted my device)
I have saw a tweak for real racing 3 where some files needed to be replaced 
So what for NFS no limits?
Please help me out
Thanx in advanc!


----------



## ciberworm (Jul 16, 2016)

Thanks for this info. now the game looks awesome in my tablet.


----------



## ElishaOng (Aug 24, 2016)

D400 said:


> You can use simply notepad on your pc to edit that file and copy it in the device game directory OR can use any .json editor to edit the values in the device itself.
> First of all, make sure that you change the override to "true" from "false". I use  settings which are as follows:
> {"override":true,"TIER_GLOBAL_HALF_TEXTURES":true,"TIER_GLOBAL_TEXTURE_MAXSIZE":1024,"TIER_GLOBAL_ANISOTROPIC_TARGET_HIGH":4,"TIER_GLOBAL_ANISOTROPIC_TARGET_LOW":4,"TIER_ENVIRONMENT_FOG":true,"TIER_ENVIRONMENT_ROADSPECULAR":true,"TIER_ENVIRONMENT_FULLCORONAS":true,"TIER_ENVIRONMENT_POSTLIGHTS":true,"TIER_ENVIRONMENT_ROADSHADER_DETAIL_LEVEL":4,"TIER_ENVIRONMENT_ROADDETAILMAP":true,"TIER_ENVIRONMENT_REFLECTION_TYPE":2,"TIER_ENVIORNMENT_SHADOWINREFLECTION":true,"TIER_ENVIRONMENT_REFLECTION_RESOLUTION":254,"TIER_ENVIRONMENT_COLLIDABLES_IN_REFLECTION":true,"TIER_ENVIRONMENT_FRESNEL_BRIGHTENING":true,"TIER_ENVIRONMENT_NORMALMAPS":false,"TIER_ENVIRONMENT_SKIDS":true,"TIER_ENVIRONMENT_RAINENABLED":true,"TIER_ENVIRONMENT_MAXDISTANCE":400,"TIER_ENVIRONMENT_LOD0_DISTANCE":100,"TIER_LIGHTING_DYNAMIC":true,"TIER_LIGHTING_SH":true,"TIER_LIGHTING_NITRO":true,"TIER_LIGHTING_NITRO_ENEMY":true,"TIER_LIGHTING_HEADLIGHTS":true,"TIER_CAR_FLAT":false,"TIER_CAR_ENABLEFOG":true,"TIER_CAR_DAMAGE_SCRATCHES":true,"TIER_CAR_NORMALMAPS":false,"TIER_CAR_WHEELBLUR":true,"TIER_CAR_DECAL_HIRES":false,"TIER_CAR_MERGEREARWHEELS":false,"TIER_CAR_LIGHTS_TRAILS":true,"TIER_CAR_CLEARCOAT":false,"TIER_CAR_MAXDISTANCE":100,"TIER_CAR_HIGHEST_LOD":1,"TIER_CAR_SHADER_DETAIL_LEVEL":4,"TIER_SOUND_AIENGINE":true,"TIER_SOUND_REVERBPRESETS":false,"TIER_SOUND_ROADBLOCK_SIRENS":true,"TIER_SOUND_48KHZ_OUTPUT":false,"TIER_EFFECTS_TRAFFIC":true,"TIER_EFFECTS_PARTICLES_HIGHQUALITY":true,"TIER_POSTFX_BUFFERSCALE":100,"TIER_POSTFX_BUFFERSCALE_EVENT":80,"TIER_POSTFX_BUFFERSCALE_ALLOWHALVE":false,"TIER_POSTFX_DYNAMIC_VINYLMAP":true,"TIER_POSTFX_COLORCORRECTION":false,"TIER_POSTFX_HYPERSPACE":true,"TIER_POSTFX_DOF":true,"TIER_POSTFX_DIRTYLENS":true,"TIER_POSTFX_RAINLENS":true,"TIER_HIGHEND_PROJECTED_HEADLIGHT_TEXTURE":true,"TIER_HIGHEND_SUBTRACTIVE_SH_LIGHT":true,"TIER_HIGHEND_DOF_AND_HYPERSPACE":true,"TIER_HIGHEND_POINT_LIGHTS":0,"TIER_HIGHEND_SHADOW_TYPE":0,"TIER_HIGHEND_RAINDROP_SHADER":true,"TIER_HIGHEND_SCREEN_RAIN_REFRACTION":true,"TIER_POSTFX_INTERMEDIARY_SIZE":30,"TIER_OCCLUSION_QUERY_DISABLE":false,"TIER_LENSFLARE_DETAIL_LEVEL":4,"TIER_LENSFLARE_MASTER_SCALE":50,"TIER_COLLIDABLES_DETAIL_LEVEL":4,"TIER_COLLIDABLES_MAXDISTANCE":150,"TIER_SHADER_COMPILE_CLEARCACHE":false,"TIER_USE_BINARY_SHADER_CACHE":false,"TIER_ENVIRONMENT_RELFECTION_SIMPLESHADERLOD":true,"TIER_ENVIRONMENT_COLLIDABLES":true,"TIER_CAR_PER_VERTEX_REFLECTION":true,"TIER_CAR_PER_VERTEX_BRDF":true,"TIER_CAR_EFFECTS_SHADER_QUALITY":4,"TIER_ENVIRONMENT_NO_WINDOW_REFLECTION":false,"TIER_ENVIRONMENT_FAST_WET_ROAD":true,"TIER_POSTFX_FXAA":0,"TIER_ENVIRONMENT_DISABLE_WET_ROAD":false,"TIER_ENVIRONMENT_FAST_SPECULAR":true,"TIER_ENVIRONMENT_VERTEX_FOG":true,"TIER_ENVIRONMENT_FAST_RAIN":true,"TIER_FORCE_1X_UI":false,"TIER_NATIVE_BUFFER_WIDTH_LIMIT":1136}
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thank you very much! It helps a lot! my graphic improve a lot!


----------



## Mr.LightningBolt™ (Jan 13, 2017)

Hey i have a problem in the graphix
I modified the graphic settings.json because the resolution was low
Fortunately i fixed that 
But now the cars have no colours and they are black in night maps
I have no idea how to fix it 
Plz help
Sorry 4 my bad english


----------



## ciberworm (Jan 13, 2017)

Mr.LightningBolt™ said:


> Hey i have a problem in the graphix
> I modified the graphic settings.json because the resolution was low
> Fortunately i fixed that
> But now the cars have no colours and they are black in night maps
> ...

Click to collapse



Change this 2 lines from true to false.
"TIER_CAR_PER_VERTEX_REFLECTION":false,"TIER_CAR_PER_VERTEX_BRDF":false," like this. That should fix the black cars in night careers


----------



## Mr.LightningBolt™ (Jan 16, 2017)

ciberworm said:


> Change this 2 lines from true to false.
> "TIER_CAR_PER_VERTEX_REFLECTION":false,"TIER_CAR_PER_VERTEX_BRDF":false," like this. That should fix the black cars in night careers

Click to collapse







Thanks a lot! Now the game looks awesome (a little laggy )but anyway, thanks!


----------



## farovitus (Jan 23, 2017)

in this video you can see how to fix low graphic and low fps issues , download the file you want in the description of the video    
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rtcz7hCgrPw


----------



## Mr.LightningBolt™ (Jan 25, 2017)

joesokhen123 said:


> in this video you can see how to fix low graphic and low fps issues , download the file you want in the description of the video
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## farovitus (Jan 25, 2017)

Mr.LightningBolt™ said:


> joesokhen123 said:
> 
> 
> > in this video you can see how to fix low graphic and low fps issues , download the file you want in the description of the video
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## Mr.LightningBolt™ (Jan 25, 2017)

joesokhen123 said:


> Mr.LightningBolt™ said:
> 
> 
> > Force stop nfs no limits
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## farovitus (Jan 25, 2017)

Mr.LightningBolt™ said:


> joesokhen123 said:
> 
> 
> > Didn't work dude
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## Mr.LightningBolt™ (Jan 25, 2017)

joesokhen123 said:


> Mr.LightningBolt™ said:
> 
> 
> > -Delete folder named com.ea.game.nfs14_row2 in Android/data/ (with nfs closed "force stop")
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## farovitus (Jan 25, 2017)

Mr.LightningBolt™ said:


> joesokhen123 said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks anyway
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## Mr.LightningBolt™ (Jan 25, 2017)

joesokhen123 said:


> Mr.LightningBolt™ said:
> 
> 
> > Yes older version did have have a better and maxed graphic quality indeed. I will try my best to fix this issue on 1.8.4 .
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## farovitus (Jan 25, 2017)

Latest 1.8.4 graphic fix arrived. Check it here : 
https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCrs9XFp4ILsdEjCqnbr_Dfw
 Test it and report. Enjoy^^


----------



## ciberworm (Jan 26, 2017)

if you want a really high resolution change the  "TIER_NATIVE_BUFFER_WIDTH_LIMIT":2560 and  "TIER_POSTFX_FXAA":4. if you have a really powerfull device. other waise you will have a lot of lagg. 

this are my setup for my old samsung galaxy tab s 10.5(octacore 2.1ghz-GPU mali-t628mp-RAM 3gb).

{"override":true,"TIER_GLOBAL_HALF_TEXTURES":false,"TIER_GLOBAL_TEXTURE_MAXSIZE":2048,"TIER_GLOBAL_ANISOTROPIC_TARGET_HIGH":4,"TIER_GLOBAL_ANISOTROPIC_TARGET_LOW":4,"TIER_ENVIRONMENT_FOG":true,"TIER_ENVIRONMENT_ROADSPECULAR":true,"TIER_ENVIRONMENT_FULLCORONAS":true,"TIER_ENVIRONMENT_POSTLIGHTS":true,"TIER_ENVIRONMENT_ROADSHADER_DETAIL_LEVEL":2,"TIER_ENVIRONMENT_ROADDETAILMAP":true,"TIER_ENVIRONMENT_REFLECTION_TYPE":4,"TIER_ENVIORNMENT_SHADOWINREFLECTION":true,"TIER_ENVIRONMENT_REFLECTION_RESOLUTION":318,"TIER_ENVIRONMENT_COLLIDABLES_IN_REFLECTION":true,"TIER_ENVIRONMENT_FRESNEL_BRIGHTENING":true,"TIER_ENVIRONMENT_NORMALMAPS":true,"TIER_ENVIRONMENT_SKIDS":true,"TIER_ENVIRONMENT_RAINENABLED":true,"TIER_ENVIRONMENT_MAXDISTANCE":0,"TIER_ENVIRONMENT_LOD0_DISTANCE":150,"TIER_LIGHTING_DYNAMIC":true,"TIER_LIGHTING_SH":true,"TIER_LIGHTING_NITRO":true,"TIER_LIGHTING_NITRO_ENEMY":true,"TIER_LIGHTING_HEADLIGHTS":true,"TIER_CAR_FLAT":false,"TIER_CAR_ENABLEFOG":true,"TIER_CAR_DAMAGE_SCRATCHES":true,"TIER_CAR_NORMALMAPS":true,"TIER_CAR_WHEELBLUR":true,"TIER_CAR_DECAL_HIRES":true,"TIER_CAR_MERGEREARWHEELS":false,"TIER_CAR_LIGHTS_TRAILS":true,"TIER_CAR_CLEARCOAT":true,"TIER_CAR_MAXDISTANCE":0,"TIER_CAR_HIGHEST_LOD":0,"TIER_CAR_SHADER_DETAIL_LEVEL":4,"TIER_SOUND_AIENGINE":true,"TIER_SOUND_REVERBPRESETS":true,"TIER_SOUND_ROADBLOCK_SIRENS":true,"TIER_SOUND_48KHZ_OUTPUT":true,"TIER_EFFECTS_TRAFFIC":true,"TIER_EFFECTS_PARTICLES_HIGHQUALITY":true,"TIER_POSTFX_BUFFERSCALE":100,"TIER_POSTFX_BUFFERSCALE_EVENT":100,"TIER_POSTFX_BUFFERSCALE_ALLOWHALVE":true,"TIER_POSTFX_DYNAMIC_VINYLMAP":true,"TIER_POSTFX_COLORCORRECTION":true,"TIER_POSTFX_HYPERSPACE":true,"TIER_POSTFX_DOF":true,"TIER_POSTFX_DIRTYLENS":true,"TIER_POSTFX_RAINLENS":true,"TIER_HIGHEND_PROJECTED_HEADLIGHT_TEXTURE":true,"TIER_HIGHEND_SUBTRACTIVE_SH_LIGHT":true,"TIER_HIGHEND_DOF_AND_HYPERSPACE":true,"TIER_HIGHEND_POINT_LIGHTS":1,"TIER_HIGHEND_SHADOW_TYPE":0,"TIER_HIGHEND_RAINDROP_SHADER":true,"TIER_HIGHEND_SCREEN_RAIN_REFRACTION":true,"TIER_POSTFX_INTERMEDIARY_SIZE":50,"TIER_OCCLUSION_QUERY_DISABLE":false,"TIER_LENSFLARE_DETAIL_LEVEL":4,"TIER_LENSFLARE_MASTER_SCALE":100,"TIER_COLLIDABLES_DETAIL_LEVEL":4,"TIER_COLLIDABLES_MAXDISTANCE":250,"TIER_SHADER_COMPILE_CLEARCACHE":false,"TIER_USE_BINARY_SHADER_CACHE":true,"TIER_ENVIRONMENT_RELFECTION_SIMPLESHADERLOD":true,"TIER_ENVIRONMENT_COLLIDABLES":true,"TIER_CAR_PER_VERTEX_REFLECTION":false,"TIER_CAR_PER_VERTEX_BRDF":false,"TIER_CAR_EFFECTS_SHADER_QUALITY":4,"TIER_ENVIRONMENT_NO_WINDOW_REFLECTION":false,"TIER_ENVIRONMENT_FAST_WET_ROAD":true,"TIER_POSTFX_FXAA":0,"TIER_ENVIRONMENT_DISABLE_WET_ROAD":false,"TIER_ENVIRONMENT_FAST_SPECULAR":true,"TIER_ENVIRONMENT_VERTEX_FOG":true,"TIER_ENVIRONMENT_FAST_RAIN":true,"TIER_FORCE_1X_UI":false,"TIER_NATIVE_BUFFER_WIDTH_LIMIT":1440}

and this for my phone Honor 5x(octacore 1.5-GPU adreno 405-RAM 2gb):

{"override":true,"TIER_GLOBAL_HALF_TEXTURES":false,"TIER_GLOBAL_TEXTURE_MAXSIZE":2048,"TIER_GLOBAL_ANISOTROPIC_TARGET_HIGH":-1,"TIER_GLOBAL_ANISOTROPIC_TARGET_LOW":-1,"TIER_ENVIRONMENT_FOG":true,"TIER_ENVIRONMENT_ROADSPECULAR":true,"TIER_ENVIRONMENT_FULLCORONAS":true,"TIER_ENVIRONMENT_POSTLIGHTS":true,"TIER_ENVIRONMENT_ROADSHADER_DETAIL_LEVEL":1,"TIER_ENVIRONMENT_ROADDETAILMAP":true,"TIER_ENVIRONMENT_REFLECTION_TYPE":2,"TIER_ENVIORNMENT_SHADOWINREFLECTION":true,"TIER_ENVIRONMENT_REFLECTION_RESOLUTION":318,"TIER_ENVIRONMENT_COLLIDABLES_IN_REFLECTION":true,"TIER_ENVIRONMENT_FRESNEL_BRIGHTENING":true,"TIER_ENVIRONMENT_NORMALMAPS":true,"TIER_ENVIRONMENT_SKIDS":true,"TIER_ENVIRONMENT_RAINENABLED":true,"TIER_ENVIRONMENT_MAXDISTANCE":0,"TIER_ENVIRONMENT_LOD0_DISTANCE":150,"TIER_LIGHTING_DYNAMIC":true,"TIER_LIGHTING_SH":true,"TIER_LIGHTING_NITRO":true,"TIER_LIGHTING_NITRO_ENEMY":true,"TIER_LIGHTING_HEADLIGHTS":true,"TIER_CAR_FLAT":false,"TIER_CAR_ENABLEFOG":true,"TIER_CAR_DAMAGE_SCRATCHES":true,"TIER_CAR_NORMALMAPS":true,"TIER_CAR_WHEELBLUR":true,"TIER_CAR_DECAL_HIRES":true,"TIER_CAR_MERGEREARWHEELS":false,"TIER_CAR_LIGHTS_TRAILS":true,"TIER_CAR_CLEARCOAT":true,"TIER_CAR_MAXDISTANCE":0,"TIER_CAR_HIGHEST_LOD":0,"TIER_CAR_SHADER_DETAIL_LEVEL":4,"TIER_SOUND_AIENGINE":true,"TIER_SOUND_REVERBPRESETS":true,"TIER_SOUND_ROADBLOCK_SIRENS":true,"TIER_SOUND_48KHZ_OUTPUT":true,"TIER_EFFECTS_TRAFFIC":true,"TIER_EFFECTS_PARTICLES_HIGHQUALITY":true,"TIER_POSTFX_BUFFERSCALE":100,"TIER_POSTFX_BUFFERSCALE_EVENT":100,"TIER_POSTFX_BUFFERSCALE_ALLOWHALVE":true,"TIER_POSTFX_DYNAMIC_VINYLMAP":true,"TIER_POSTFX_COLORCORRECTION":true,"TIER_POSTFX_HYPERSPACE":true,"TIER_POSTFX_DOF":true,"TIER_POSTFX_DIRTYLENS":true,"TIER_POSTFX_RAINLENS":true,"TIER_HIGHEND_PROJECTED_HEADLIGHT_TEXTURE":true,"TIER_HIGHEND_SUBTRACTIVE_SH_LIGHT":true,"TIER_HIGHEND_DOF_AND_HYPERSPACE":true,"TIER_HIGHEND_POINT_LIGHTS":1,"TIER_HIGHEND_SHADOW_TYPE":0,"TIER_HIGHEND_RAINDROP_SHADER":true,"TIER_HIGHEND_SCREEN_RAIN_REFRACTION":true,"TIER_POSTFX_INTERMEDIARY_SIZE":50,"TIER_OCCLUSION_QUERY_DISABLE":false,"TIER_LENSFLARE_DETAIL_LEVEL":3,"TIER_LENSFLARE_MASTER_SCALE":100,"TIER_COLLIDABLES_DETAIL_LEVEL":1,"TIER_COLLIDABLES_MAXDISTANCE":250,"TIER_SHADER_COMPILE_CLEARCACHE":false,"TIER_USE_BINARY_SHADER_CACHE":true,"TIER_ENVIRONMENT_RELFECTION_SIMPLESHADERLOD":true,"TIER_ENVIRONMENT_COLLIDABLES":true,"TIER_CAR_PER_VERTEX_REFLECTION":false,"TIER_CAR_PER_VERTEX_BRDF":false,"TIER_CAR_EFFECTS_SHADER_QUALITY":4,"TIER_ENVIRONMENT_NO_WINDOW_REFLECTION":false,"TIER_ENVIRONMENT_FAST_WET_ROAD":true,"TIER_POSTFX_FXAA":0,"TIER_ENVIRONMENT_DISABLE_WET_ROAD":false,"TIER_ENVIRONMENT_FAST_SPECULAR":true,"TIER_ENVIRONMENT_VERTEX_FOG":true,"TIER_ENVIRONMENT_FAST_RAIN":true,"TIER_FORCE_1X_UI":false,"TIER_NATIVE_BUFFER_WIDTH_LIMIT":1280}


----------



## Mr.LightningBolt™ (Jan 26, 2017)

ciberworm said:


> if you want a really high resolution change the  "TIER_NATIVE_BUFFER_WIDTH_LIMIT":2560 and  "TIER_POSTFX_FXAA":4. if you have a really powerfull device. other waise you will have a lot of lagg.
> 
> this are my setup for my old samsung galaxy tab s 10.5(octacore 2.1ghz-GPU mali-t628mp-RAM 3gb).
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Nothing is working...
I'm going back to 1.7.3 again 
·(


----------



## farovitus (Jan 26, 2017)

Mr.LightningBolt™ said:


> Nothing is working...
> I'm going back to 1.7.3 again
> ·(

Click to collapse



Those settings won't work on 1.8.4 as they will cause some graphic glitches check my new thread and look at the quality 

https://forum.xda-developers.com/android/apps-games/nfs-limits-graphic-mod-quality-t3544912


----------



## ciberworm (Jan 26, 2017)

Weird. I'm on the last update and all is working normal


----------



## farovitus (Jan 26, 2017)

ciberworm said:


> Weird. I'm on the last update and all is working normal

Click to collapse



What device do you have ?


----------



## ciberworm (Jan 26, 2017)

joesokhen123 said:


> What device do you have ?

Click to collapse



samsung galaxy tab s and honor 5x using the setup posted before


----------



## (-vinner-) (Oct 7, 2015)

I have just downloaded NFS no limits in my yuphoria
But I am getting less graphic quality
I saw the gameplay on YouTube it was having more details n better effects
So how to manually increase graphics (I have rooted my device)
I have saw a tweak for real racing 3 where some files needed to be replaced 
So what for NFS no limits?
Please help me out
Thanx in advanc!


----------



## Nisheeth Nayan (Jan 28, 2017)

I've copied all the things you have given but doesn't affected the game. NFS still looks low resolution and grap.hics


----------



## TugaSoulHunter (Jan 29, 2017)

{
  "override": true,
  "TIER_GLOBAL_HALF_TEXTURES": false,
  "TIER_GLOBAL_TEXTURE_MAXSIZE": 1280,
  "TIER_GLOBAL_ANISOTROPIC_TARGET_HIGH": -1,
  "TIER_GLOBAL_ANISOTROPIC_TARGET_LOW": 0,
  "TIER_ENVIRONMENT_FOG": true,
  "TIER_ENVIRONMENT_ROADSPECULAR": true,
  "TIER_ENVIRONMENT_FULLCORONAS": true,
  "TIER_ENVIRONMENT_POSTLIGHTS": true,
  "TIER_ENVIRONMENT_ROADSHADER_DETAIL_LEVEL": 1,
  "TIER_ENVIRONMENT_ROADDETAILMAP": true,
  "TIER_ENVIRONMENT_REFLECTION_TYPE": 3,
  "TIER_ENVIORNMENT_SHADOWINREFLECTION": true,
  "TIER_ENVIRONMENT_REFLECTION_RESOLUTION": 318,
  "TIER_ENVIRONMENT_COLLIDABLES_IN_REFLECTION": true,
  "TIER_ENVIRONMENT_FRESNEL_BRIGHTENING": true,
  "TIER_ENVIRONMENT_NORMALMAPS": true,
  "TIER_ENVIRONMENT_SKIDS": true,
  "TIER_ENVIRONMENT_RAINENABLED": true,
  "TIER_ENVIRONMENT_MAXDISTANCE": 0,
  "TIER_ENVIRONMENT_LOD0_DISTANCE": 150,
  "TIER_LIGHTING_DYNAMIC": true,
  "TIER_LIGHTING_SH": true,
  "TIER_LIGHTING_NITRO": true,
  "TIER_LIGHTING_NITRO_ENEMY": true,
  "TIER_LIGHTING_HEADLIGHTS": true,
  "TIER_CAR_FLAT": false,
  "TIER_CAR_ENABLEFOG": true,
  "TIER_CAR_DAMAGE_SCRATCHES": true,
  "TIER_CAR_NORMALMAPS": true,
  "TIER_CAR_WHEELBLUR": true,
  "TIER_CAR_DECAL_HIRES": true,
  "TIER_CAR_MERGEREARWHEELS": false,
  "TIER_CAR_LIGHTS_TRAILS": true,
  "TIER_CAR_CLEARCOAT": true,
  "TIER_CAR_MAXDISTANCE": 180,
  "TIER_CAR_HIGHEST_LOD": 0,
  "TIER_CAR_SHADER_DETAIL_LEVEL": 3,
  "TIER_SOUND_AIENGINE": true,
  "TIER_SOUND_REVERBPRESETS": true,
  "TIER_SOUND_ROADBLOCK_SIRENS": true,
  "TIER_SOUND_48KHZ_OUTPUT": true,
  "TIER_EFFECTS_TRAFFIC": true,
  "TIER_EFFECTS_PARTICLES_HIGHQUALITY": true,
  "TIER_POSTFX_BUFFERSCALE": 100,
  "TIER_POSTFX_BUFFERSCALE_EVENT": 100,
  "TIER_POSTFX_BUFFERSCALE_ALLOWHALVE": true,
  "TIER_POSTFX_DYNAMIC_VINYLMAP": true,
  "TIER_POSTFX_COLORCORRECTION": true,
  "TIER_POSTFX_HYPERSPACE": true,
  "TIER_POSTFX_DOF": true,
  "TIER_POSTFX_DIRTYLENS": false,
  "TIER_POSTFX_RAINLENS": false,
  "TIER_HIGHEND_PROJECTED_HEADLIGHT_TEXTURE": true,
  "TIER_HIGHEND_SUBTRACTIVE_SH_LIGHT": false,
  "TIER_HIGHEND_DOF_AND_HYPERSPACE": true,
  "TIER_HIGHEND_POINT_LIGHTS": 1,
  "TIER_HIGHEND_SHADOW_TYPE": 1,
  "TIER_HIGHEND_RAINDROP_SHADER": true,
  "TIER_HIGHEND_SCREEN_RAIN_REFRACTION": false,
  "TIER_POSTFX_INTERMEDIARY_SIZE": 100,
  "TIER_OCCLUSION_QUERY_DISABLE": false,
  "TIER_LENSFLARE_DETAIL_LEVEL": 3,
  "TIER_LENSFLARE_MASTER_SCALE": 100,
  "TIER_COLLIDABLES_DETAIL_LEVEL": 2,
  "TIER_COLLIDABLES_MAXDISTANCE": 250,
  "TIER_SHADER_COMPILE_CLEARCACHE": false,
  "TIER_USE_BINARY_SHADER_CACHE": true,
  "TIER_ENVIRONMENT_RELFECTION_SIMPLESHADERLOD": true,
  "TIER_ENVIRONMENT_COLLIDABLES": true,
  "TIER_CAR_PER_VERTEX_REFLECTION": false,
  "TIER_CAR_PER_VERTEX_BRDF": false,
  "TIER_CAR_EFFECTS_SHADER_QUALITY": 2,
  "TIER_ENVIRONMENT_NO_WINDOW_REFLECTION": false,
  "TIER_ENVIRONMENT_FAST_WET_ROAD": true,
  "TIER_POSTFX_FXAA": 2,
  "TIER_ENVIRONMENT_DISABLE_WET_ROAD": false,
  "TIER_ENVIRONMENT_FAST_SPECULAR": true,
  "TIER_ENVIRONMENT_VERTEX_FOG": true,
  "TIER_ENVIRONMENT_FAST_RAIN": true,
  "TIER_FORCE_1X_UI": false,
  "TIER_NATIVE_BUFFER_WIDTH_LIMIT": 1280,
  "TIER_ENABLE_EASQUARED": true
}

Just try this one. I just modified to my taste for my Huawei P9  All credits go to the guys that modified them at first


----------



## ab-samy (Jan 29, 2017)

joesokhen123 said:


> Latest 1.8.4 graphic fix arrived. Check it here :
> https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCrs9XFp4ILsdEjCqnbr_Dfw
> Test it and report. Enjoy^^

Click to collapse



the good resolution worked for me my device Galaxy Tab S2 2016 SM-T719N


----------



## farovitus (Jan 29, 2017)

ab-samy said:


> the good resolution worked for me my device Galaxy Tab S2 2016 SM-T719N

Click to collapse



Happy to hear that. New updates will be announced at this thread
https://forum.xda-developers.com/android/apps-games/nfs-limits-graphic-mod-quality-t3544912


----------



## Mr.LightningBolt™ (Feb 3, 2017)

Hi again 
Thanks for helping me to fix nfs no limits
I'm fine with 1.7.3
But now i need your help again
Do you guys played csr 2 before?
The resolution and graphic looks sh*ty
I tried using force 4x msaa
But nothing changed 
I'm lg gpad 8.3 
Can't have gl tools


----------



## ciberworm (Feb 3, 2017)

Mr.LightningBolt™ said:


> Hi again
> Thanks for helping me to fix nfs no limits
> I'm fine with 1.7.3
> But now i need your help again
> ...

Click to collapse



If you are root you can download gltools free here in XDA. That's the only way to improve graphics in csr2.


----------



## fear_factory84 (Mar 1, 2017)

Thanks @TugaSoulHunter, I lazily used your settings on my Huawei Mediapad M3 8.3 (same SOC as the P9) and it works nicely!


----------



## TugaSoulHunter (Mar 2, 2017)

fear_factory84 said:


> Thanks @TugaSoulHunter, I lazily used your settings on my Huawei Mediapad M3 8.3 (same SOC as the P9) and it works nicely!

Click to collapse



Glad it worked well with you 

Sent from my EVA-L09 using XDA-Developers Legacy app


----------



## DevilMayCryBR (Mar 12, 2017)

I having some black textures when my car have no light source directly on it (it also includes the sun), so is there a config i messed up maybe?
*I can't increase anything beyond that or my fps will decrease and cause slow downs.

{"override":true,"TIER_GLOBAL_HALF_TEXTURES":true,"TIER_GLOBAL_TEXTURE_MAXSIZE":1024,"TIER_GLOBAL_ANISOTROPIC_TARGET_HIGH":4,"TIER_GLOBAL_ANISOTROPIC_TARGET_LOW":4,"TIER_ENVIRONMENT_FOG":false,"TIER_ENVIRONMENT_ROADSPECULAR":true,"TIER_ENVIRONMENT_FULLCORONAS":false,"TIER_ENVIRONMENT_POSTLIGHTS":false,"TIER_ENVIRONMENT_ROADSHADER_DETAIL_LEVEL":4,"TIER_ENVIRONMENT_ROADDETAILMAP":true,"TIER_ENVIRONMENT_REFLECTION_TYPE":2,"TIER_ENVIORNMENT_SHADOWINREFLECTION":false,"TIER_ENVIRONMENT_REFLECTION_RESOLUTION":254,"TIER_ENVIRONMENT_COLLIDABLES_IN_REFLECTION":false,"TIER_ENVIRONMENT_FRESNEL_BRIGHTENING":false,"TIER_ENVIRONMENT_NORMALMAPS":false,"TIER_ENVIRONMENT_SKIDS":false,"TIER_ENVIRONMENT_RAINENABLED":false,"TIER_ENVIRONMENT_MAXDISTANCE":400,"TIER_ENVIRONMENT_LOD0_DISTANCE":100,"TIER_LIGHTING_DYNAMIC":true,"TIER_LIGHTING_SH":false,"TIER_LIGHTING_NITRO":true,"TIER_LIGHTING_NITRO_ENEMY":false,"TIER_LIGHTING_HEADLIGHTS":true,"TIER_CAR_FLAT":false,"TIER_CAR_ENABLEFOG":false,"TIER_CAR_DAMAGE_SCRATCHES":false,"TIER_CAR_NORMALMAPS":false,"TIER_CAR_WHEELBLUR":false,"TIER_CAR_DECAL_HIRES":false,"TIER_CAR_MERGEREARWHEELS":false,"TIER_CAR_LIGHTS_TRAILS":false,"TIER_CAR_CLEARCOAT":false,"TIER_CAR_MAXDISTANCE":100,"TIER_CAR_HIGHEST_LOD":1,"TIER_CAR_SHADER_DETAIL_LEVEL":4,"TIER_SOUND_AIENGINE":true,"TIER_SOUND_REVERBPRESETS":false,"TIER_SOUND_ROADBLOCK_SIRENS":true,"TIER_SOUND_48KHZ_OUTPUT":false,"TIER_EFFECTS_TRAFFIC":true,"TIER_EFFECTS_PARTICLES_HIGHQUALITY":false,"TIER_POSTFX_BUFFERSCALE":100,"TIER_POSTFX_BUFFERSCALE_EVENT":80,"TIER_POSTFX_BUFFERSCALE_ALLOWHALVE":false,"TIER_POSTFX_DYNAMIC_VINYLMAP":true,"TIER_POSTFX_COLORCORRECTION":false,"TIER_POSTFX_HYPERSPACE":true,"TIER_POSTFX_DOF":false,"TIER_POSTFX_DIRTYLENS":false,"TIER_POSTFX_RAINLENS":false,"TIER_HIGHEND_PROJECTED_HEADLIGHT_TEXTURE":false,"TIER_HIGHEND_SUBTRACTIVE_SH_LIGHT":false,"TIER_HIGHEND_DOF_AND_HYPERSPACE":false,"TIER_HIGHEND_POINT_LIGHTS":0,"TIER_HIGHEND_SHADOW_TYPE":0,"TIER_HIGHEND_RAINDROP_SHADER":false,"TIER_HIGHEND_SCREEN_RAIN_REFRACTION":false,"TIER_POSTFX_INTERMEDIARY_SIZE":30,"TIER_OCCLUSION_QUERY_DISABLE":false,"TIER_LENSFLARE_DETAIL_LEVEL":2,"TIER_LENSFLARE_MASTER_SCALE":50,"TIER_COLLIDABLES_DETAIL_LEVEL":2,"TIER_COLLIDABLES_MAXDISTANCE":100,"TIER_SHADER_COMPILE_CLEARCACHE":true,"TIER_USE_BINARY_SHADER_CACHE":false,"TIER_ENVIRONMENT_RELFECTION_SIMPLESHADERLOD":true,"TIER_ENVIRONMENT_COLLIDABLES":true,"TIER_CAR_PER_VERTEX_REFLECTION":false,"TIER_CAR_PER_VERTEX_BRDF":false,"TIER_CAR_EFFECTS_SHADER_QUALITY":4,"TIER_ENVIRONMENT_NO_WINDOW_REFLECTION":true,"TIER_ENVIRONMENT_FAST_WET_ROAD":true,"TIER_POSTFX_FXAA":0,"TIER_ENVIRONMENT_DISABLE_WET_ROAD":true,"TIER_ENVIRONMENT_FAST_SPECULAR":false,"TIER_ENVIRONMENT_VERTEX_FOG":false,"TIER_ENVIRONMENT_FAST_RAIN":false,"TIER_FORCE_1X_UI":false,"TIER_NATIVE_BUFFER_WIDTH_LIMIT":1136}


----------



## NFSGamer51 (Mar 20, 2017)

Hey, i wasn't happy with resolution like you. But i found how to increase the resolution!
Step 1 - Go to: Device/Android/Data/com.eagames.nfsrow2014/files/var/GRAPHICSETTINGS.JSON

Step 2 - Find "TIER_POSTFX_BUFFERSCALE" and "TIER_POSTFX_BUFFERSCALE_EVENT"

Step 3 - Change the values to what you want! (Make sure not to change values more than 200-400. Because if you haven't a very performance device, this values will make your game running very slow. And "TIER_POSTFX_BUFFERSCALE" is the menu and other (normal) resolution, "TIER_POSTFX_BUFFERSCALE_EVENT" is the IN-GAME (RACE) resolution.)

Hope it helps!


----------



## farovitus (Mar 20, 2017)

NFSGamer51 said:


> Hey, i wasn't happy with resolution like you. But i found how to increase the resolution!
> Step 1 - Go to: Device/Android/Data/com.eagames.nfsrow2014/files/var/GRAPHICSETTINGS.JSON
> 
> Step 2 - Find "TIER_POSTFX_BUFFERSCALE" and "TIER_POSTFX_BUFFERSCALE_EVENT"
> ...

Click to collapse



I think this fix is already delivered in this thread....
https://forum.xda-developers.com/android/apps-games/nfs-limits-graphic-mod-quality-t3544912


----------



## mirabov (Apr 13, 2017)

Can anyone share s7 vulkan graphics original json ?


----------



## farovitus (Apr 14, 2017)

mirabov said:


> Can anyone share s7 vulkan graphics original json ?

Click to collapse



Here you go, extract zip and before replacing file make sure to force stop the game.


----------



## fimfadimpa (Jun 13, 2017)

I think that in newer versions of game it doesn't work. I force stopped the game, copied the json file, started the game and everything was same as before. It looks like that in "var" folder there are 2 additional files "locale" and "PerformanceTierData.sb", which updates everytime you start the game and seems that it affects graphics settings as both files has same date and time of change.


----------



## ciberworm (Jun 14, 2017)

I share my settings for Honor 6x. Almost max. Working fine on my device Whit the last version of the game.


----------

